
A Journey – If You Dare – Into the Minds of Silicon Valley Programmers - js2
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/01/books/review/clive-thompson-coders.html
======
mattbillenstein
Pretty weak article mischaracterizing a lot of the details imo -- a missing
semicolon isn't a bug, it's a syntax error, actual bugs are far more nefarious
and never as simple as this posits.

And yeah, silicon valley and the people here haven't gotten everything right,
but hindsight is 20-20 -- it's easy to point out how things were overlooked
when a lot of the decisions that led to problems around harassment and whatnot
were made 10 (or more) years ago.

This article makes it seem like this book is trying to paint a picture that
norms would be interested in reading; ie, probably not really the truth of how
most of us here in the valley operate.

